# Weiterleitung mit mod_rewrite, oder wie?



## Suchfunktion (9. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, und zwar folgendes:
Ich bin im Besitz von 2 Domains, wie nennen sie mal foo.de und bar.de!

Wenn ich foo.de aufrufe, moechte ich auf foo.de/index.html (oder php oder wie auch immer.. standart halt) geleitet werden, das funktioniert auch, ist ja normal.
Wenn ich allerdings bar.de aufrufe, moechte ich auf foo.de/bar/index.html (oder php usw.) geleitet werden.

Wie mache ich soetwas am besten?

Unser ultra verbuggtes Rechenzentrum hatte uns gesagt, wir muessen das ganze in htaccess mit mod_rewrite machen.

Hat da jemand ne Ahnung von? Ich finde nichts sinnvolles (moeglichst deutsches),
da die ganzen Anleitungen meistens fuer Geeks ausgelegt sind, und ich bin mehr so ein Typo3'ler als ein Serveradmin.

Oder gibt es noch andere moeglichkeiten?

Momentan ist es af jeden fall so, dass bar.de ebenfalls auf foo.de geleitet wird.
Jetzt ist, wie gesagt, nur die frage, wie ich von bar.de auf foo.de/bar/ komme.

Danke fuer eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Dau (9. August 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn eine einfache Weiterleitung langt, kannst Du es auch per META-Tag machen.

index.html auf bar.de

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=http://foo.de/bar/index.html">
```
Ansonsten wenn es unbedingt mod_rewrite sein soll, kannst Du ja mal hier gucken.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Suchfunktion (9. August 2005)

hi!

das mit dem meta wuerde ja generell alle aufrufe von foo.de UND bar.de auf foo.de/bar/ weiterleiten..

aber es soll nur beim aufruf von bar.de auf foo.de/bar/ geleitet werden..

Naja ich schau mir den mod_rewrite-kram mal an. thanks.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. August 2005)

Öhm, es wird nur von der Seite weiter geleitet, in der der META-Tag steht.
Wo er nicht steht, wird auch nichts weiter geleitet.
Darum sollst Du es ja auch nur in der index.html von bar.de anwenden.
Alle anderen Seiten und/oder Domains bleiben hiervon unberührt..... es sei denn Du hast mehrere Domains die auf bar.de/index.html zugreifen.


----------



## Gumbo (9. August 2005)

Probier mal folgende Einstellungen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	On
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}	!^foo\.de$		[NC]
RewriteRule	^(.*)$		http://foo.de/bar/$i	[R=301,QSA,L]
```


----------

